# How to stunt your Piranha's growth?



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I would like to know how to stunt a Piranha's growth. Any suggestions? Nothing about cruelty and etc please. I just want to know if anyone have any ideas and if a smaller tank will really stunt their growth. I know a smaller tank doesn't stunt the growth of a goldfish. They will grow until they cannot swim anymore in that tank.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I think you just opened up a can of worms.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honestly.. why would you do, or think about, such a thing??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Honestly.. why would you do, or think about, such a thing??


 yeah don't do it...


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly.. why would you do, or think about, such a thing??
> ...


 Hey hey hey, I didn't say I wanted to do it. I am just curious. I.e. I am curious about human cloning, but it doesn't mean I condone it.

SO, let the discussion and theories began.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

There are no theories and discussion about it. A small tank will stunt the growth of a fish. They may still get to a good size, but if left in too small of a tank for too long, thier overall growth potential will not be fully achieved.

This is not really a good topic to inquire about IMO. It will do nothing but get you flamed. Especially since you are still a new member.

~Dj


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Lack of routine water changes around once a week will also stunt growth. I've said this in several other posts before this one, that piranha's release a hormone that when built up enough will signal the piranha to slow or stop growth all together.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Flamed or not. Is that something to worry about? And what does being a new member have anything to do about it? If this forum does not welcome new ideas and discussions and is run for the sake of the people who already are familiarized with each other, I do not want to be on this forum.

If this is a private club. Please state so. It is pointless to ostracize on a board because my username is "new."

I had no idea that a small tank causing stunted growth is so prevalent and true.

But whatever you wish to say, it doesn't matter once you have to bring up the recency of username, since that seems to be the just of it all. New = be quiet and don't make new topics because you will be flamed.

Maybe the discussion should be if we stick someone in a small room, will that stunt its growth. Science shows it doesn't happen. But I digress.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You weren't being specific..

Most anything adapt to their surroundings. Adding a fish to an overcrowded tank, keeping it in a small environment and disreguard for propper care and concerns can and would most definately hinder their growth spurt especially when hormonial effects takes place and settles down for that time. And sometimes, it never ever recovers even after placing it in a bigger tank later on somewhere down the line.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Why so defensive? All my statement implied is that your question implies that you want to stunt your P's growth purposefully. The title of this thread is "How to stunt your Piranha's growth?, Without buying the smaller species." Obvously from the wording here, it implies that perhaps you want to for somereason stunt thier growth. Please correct me if im wrong, but you have to admit your wording here is a tad misleading.

Being a "new" member does not warrent any type of responce that is not deserved. There is nothing wrong with being a new member. This thread would possibly lead to anyone getting somewhat flamed, espeacially when they made not clarifacation as to why they were asking. You are a new member, you joined on the 3rd, so all that means is that you have no history with the current members here. No one knows what a joking or serious question sounds like from you. Thats all, you must understand that much...

~Dj


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> You weren't being specific..
> 
> Most anything adapt to their surroundings. Adding a fish to an overcrowded tank, keeping it in a small environment and disreguard for propper care and concerns can and would most definately hinder their growth spurt especially when hormonial effects takes place and settles down for that time. And sometimes, it never ever recovers even after placing it in a bigger tank later on somewhere down the line.


 Preach on brother...









~Dj


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Sorry about the misunderstanding, but I figured that, "I just want to know if anyone have any ideas and if a smaller tank will really stunt their growth. " Was clear enough to let people know that I do not intent to be cruel and experiment with my precious little fishes.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> and if a smaller tank will really stunt their growth.


 Yes it will, if left there for an extended period of time.









~Dj


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I was defensive because this board seems new. Most people were created during 2003. So I did not know what to take as this. Other board I am on was created 2 to 3 years ago and no one there ever told a newbie not to post because they are "new".

I would understand if you told me I should have done a search to see if there was a similar topic, but the idea that being new is a reason for not posting doesn't seem right. IMO


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I was right. Thats not even something to think about. They did not ask to be put in your tank or anyone elses. I dont think you would like it if someone locked you in a small ass closet and said f*ck it, he could stay in there for life.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> but the idea that being new is a reason for not posting doesn't seem right. IMO


No one told you not to post because you are new. I explained my rasoning for stateing that you are new in my last post. This board nor myself never discourages new members from posting. My point of my last post was, being a new member you must realize that you have to clarify what you are saying(espeacially in a thread that can be considered contraversial), otherwise people can easily get the wrong idea. Espeacially if they are not familiar with you.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Well lets all squash it already..







Topic thread and replies were all misunderstood from one aspect to another. Hope the answer to your question was answered, RedShoal. If not, just ask away and we'd be more than honored to try and help you out







Just be sure to be more specific on your questions so future argments wont arise such as this one. :







:

And dont trip man. We gladly accept and help out as much as we can for advice seekers. Thats what this forum is for.. and this forum wouldn't be jack if no advice were ever given. So make yourself at home and establish your residency.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I was right. Thats not even something to think about. They did not ask to be put in your tank or anyone elses. I dont think you would like it if someone locked you in a small ass closet and said f*ck it, he could stay in there for life.


 Life is not fair as proven by history. It happens.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Thanks and sorry for the misunderstanding. I now understand what you mean InSinUAsian.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Well lets all squash it already..
> 
> We gladly accept and help out as much as we can for advice seekers. Thats what this forum is for.. and this forum wouldn't be jack if no advice were ever given. So make yourself at home and establish your residency.


 RZilla is right. Sorry man if you think that I came off wrong. I know that sometimes I might. Its not intentional. Welcome to the community.









~Dj


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to stunt the growth of fish - which is not advisable as it could have serious health consequences for the fish - you keep it in a tank which is too small for it.

but why would you want to do this?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> but why would you want to do this?


 Okay, I feel alot better now. I am not the only one that initially misunderstood why this thread was posted.

~Dj


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Yeah okay. No more of this thread. It not a question of why, but a question of how.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> to stunt the growth of fish - which is not advisable as it could have serious health consequences for the fish - you keep it in a tank which is too small for it.
> 
> but why would you want to do this?


so they dont need a big tank


----------

